# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How do I add pictures to my message?

## John R

Please remember that any picture files in your posts will slow down the display of the thread and may stop some people with slow connections from viewing what you have to say, as they will not wait   

Well if you wish to add a pic to your post then this is what to do...
select new or reply and if you have enabled the vB cobe quick links in profile / edit options it will be a lot easier.
Above Your reply you will see the section vB Code and the button you need is "IMG" click on this button and type in to the box that opens the url of the picture, 
This will have to be in your own web space.
Type in the url and click OK
This will put the code into your post. 
click submit reply and off you go........
The pic displayed here is 5.99kb to give you an idea
 
and yes the link does work......

----------


## Joann Raytar

That's right John.
_



			
				Please remember that any picture files in your posts will slow down the display of the thread and may stop some people with slow connections from viewing what you have to say, as they will not wait.
			
		

_

Folks can speed up the amount of time it takes to load pages by making changes in their user control panel:

Click on the *Profile* button next to the OptiBoard logo at the top of the page, this will take you to your *User Control Panel*.  Click on *Edit Options* in the menu bar.  Scroll down the list of options to the section titled  *Thread View Options*.  If you change the options for *Show user's avatar in their posts?* and *Show image attachments and [img] code in Posts?* by checking the *no* radio buttons it won't take as long for the page to load.  You can get an even more condensed page by changing the options for the number of Threads and the number of Posts to threads that will display at one time; both settings are in the same section as the settings for viewing images.  If you set them to display fewer messages it will also speed things up a bit.

----------

